
Rust: Security advisory for the standard library - Klasiaster
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2018/09/21/Security-advisory-for-std.html
======
Klasiaster
I wish there would be a better syntax for the different overflow behaviors
like n.checked_mul(m) and n.saturating_mul(m). Actually I'm not sure what
should have been the default, but not only panicking for overflow in debug but
not release mode is often hiding the problems.

~~~
steveklabnik
We left the rules such that we could enable panic in release if the
performance is ever acceptable.

Wrapping exists, but I don’t think anyone has bothered to make similar things
for saturating...

